# Catalina 34 or 36 ??? (early 90's)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I m looking at both, for a 8 to 12 month cruise in the Caribbean. 

I'm finding the 36 almost the same in price as the 34. Is either model built to a higher standard than the other? Is the layout of the 36 that much roomier? How about sailing characteristics beteween them?

Thanks for your time


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Devilfish,
I've been looking at the same boats for the same purpose. I've been aboard a couple C36s, but have yet to see a C34 "in person," as it were. My general sense is that the C34 is a bit more solid. For instance, the bulkheads on the C36 are not tabbed, and I've heard that its pretty loud below while underway. The fellow on this forum you want to hear from is TommyT. He owns a C34 and is based on Lake Michigan. He's been in some heavy weather in his boat, and claims it's tougher than he is.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a C-34 and just loved it. It shares much of the same hardware with the 36 but we liked the 34's use of space better. They have a great owners forum that may have the answers to your questions in the FAQ section.

The Catalina 34 International Association


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

While I was unaware that the C36 bulkheads were installed differently than the C34, we've always preferred the C36 layout with the second small "dinette" option, esp for family cruising.

Another issue I've heard of re the C36 is the mast step construction and the possible failure of a support "box" for the mast step. Whether or not the C34 addressed this potential trouble spot I'm not sure.

We have many C34s in our club and all owners seem very satisfied with them.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

The two boats are almost identical in equipment and construction. There is only about a foot difference LOA when you get down to actual measurement. The cockpit IS identical on same year boats. Catalina does a lot to keep things pretty standard over time. It keeps their costs down, and therefore yours as well. If you have a specific construction question do not hesitate to ask it at the two organizations listed below, or call Catalina directly. They are very good about answering owners, and prospective owners, questions. You may even end up with Frank Butler on the line. 

At the C34 and C36 organizations you will find people that love their boats. They belong to the boards because they are a wealth of information and a mutual admiration society all in one. The boats are used for many different purposes. They will take a beating if you keep them maintained. They should be fine for your intended purpose. Would I cross the Atlantic in one...no thanks. However, I don't intend to cross it anyway, so I have a C34.

These are coastal cruisers, so storage is always an issue. It is in most 34-38 foot boats. If you are a couple, and the decision is between these two boats with condition being equal, make the decision sitting in the salon. That is 98% of the difference between the two. I think the V is a couple of inches smaller in the C36's I have sailed, and I prefer the C34 aft berth ( which again is just about identical to the C36 as it is under the identical cockpit) so let the admiral decide which salon she likes. It really depends how much time you spend in the salon and how you will want to use it. Sailing the boat, and especially sitting in the cockpit, you cannot tell the difference in similarly rigged boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the replies. So where is the extra 2 feet if not in the cockpit or the sleeping areas?

From TommyT 's answer it seems so far that the 34 is the better better. Especially factoring in maintence, larger engine, larger sails, etc..

Do they sail the same also?

Thanks again


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

The C-34 is actually a 35' boat.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

They will probably sail similar in speed, when comparing equal keel or sail plans, ie both being shoal draft std rig's. If comparing a shoal draft std rig 36 to a deep draft tall rig 34, assuming this comparison is valid, the 34 will/should be faster better sailing especially in light winds.

Looking here is US Sailings listing of 4100 boats types, and there PHRF ratings, from a high/low/ave prospective. Both the 34 and 36 seem to have 135-160 high low ratings across the board, with not much difference when comparing equally setup boats.

To me, that is like tommy says, find the one that is best for you, best condition, and do not look back as far as which one you should have gotten. On one hand tho, that extra 2' is more cost in moorrage ea month, more for haulouts, bottom paint etc too!

Enjoy your new boat, no matter what you get. You might also look at the Jeanneau Sun Odyssey line as another option too. I'm sure there are some others that folks like too, such as Bendy's, hunters etc.

marty


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

BLT2SKI ( by the way, is that snow or water ski?) is correct. Just depends on keel and sail plan configuration. Comparing one wing with standard rig 34/36, they sail the same. For your needs with fairly consistent winds the standard rig will be fine. I prefer the Tall Rig for sainling in the Great Lakes, as the lakes big secret is that diesel is often needed. 

My 34 LOA is 34'6". I think that the 36 is 35'9" so little difference. Almost every bit of that 12-15" is in the salon. Both boats have really only had a couple of iterations. The main change being in the early 90's when the sugar scoop was phased in. Other than that you would be hard pressed to see the differences in the hull if looking at the boat from the beam. They have made a couple of thousand of each, and got pretty good at it. There are those that think that they are pretty much a lousy "production" boat, but search some of my old threads for what our boat has been through from us and a charterer. They do take a beating and survive.

The 36 has just been discontinued to create room for the 375, and I would be very surprised if the 34 was not discontinued in the near future. Bottom line is the market is calling for boats that are more dock condo's than anything else. Look at the 350 if you want to see one. I personally hate the boat, as it feels like a Motorhome from the inside. On the other hand, on a rainy day at the dock with kids/grandkids driving you nuts, I love it.

Good Luck.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

OH, missed a few. 

I think that maintenance will be a non factor on these two boats. Unless you count the extra foot of bottom paint and waxing each year. The engine is the same Universal M35B I think, same as they use in the 350. Sail plan is not that much different. In fact, there is more area in a 34 Tall than a 36 Regular. 

Bottom line, look at the salon and make your decision. For my use I actually like the 36 salon with the small dinette on the port side better than the 34. If you are only two most of the time, you can then make the dining table on the starboard side into a cocktail size table and make the interior even more user friendly. 

Our boat is in a charter fleet. We actually made the decision to go with the 34 because the aft berth in the 36 has a section that comes down lower at the stern than the 34. Go figure, I still don't know why. However, with charterers they may want to turn over once in a while at the stern. If you are sailing as a couple, the aft berth will become a garage. Won't have to worry about turning over.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tommyt said:


> .... Other than that you would be hard pressed to see the differences in the hull if looking at the boat from the beam...


The only way I can tell them apart at a distance is the 34 has 3 opening ports in the cabin, and the 36 only 2 (if it's the MkII deck)

We've never owned a Catalina, but I'm impressed by the way they've been able to rejuvenate, renew and update what is essentially an original design to keep it going for so long. I think the MKIII tweaks produced a very handsome boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

In addition to the great details/experience Tommy has provided about the cabin layouts and salon, you should also consider that the 34 has an aft head while the head in the 36 is between the dinette and the forward stateroom (IIRC). Doesn't make a big difference to most, but some people prefer an aft head for day use.

I'm a longtime fan of the 34, but don't know a lot about the 36. For my tastes and needs, the cabin layout of the 34 is just about perfect for my family of 4. Also, I think 34 feet strikes a good balance between roominess and affordability for my budget. After reading this thread and doing a little research, I'm surprised how similar these two models are. It makes me wonder why Catalina even made two models. Perhaps the new line-up will only include the 350, essentially combining the 34 and 36 into one model.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Forgot about head position.

The reason that Catalina did similar boats is because they could sell them. By the thousands over the last 20 years. The 36 is discontinued being replaced by the 375. Somewhere between the 320, a great couples coastal cruiser, and the 350 I think will be a new boat. Depends on the needs of the market. 

The good news is that parts are available for all the old/new models. Easy availability, decent price in many cases direct from the manufacturer, and mostly quality product. Garhauer, Schafer, etc.. 

Damn, I think I like them. 

PS. They are fairly easy to work on compared to many other production boats that hide things under other things. Very straight forward boats. Bullet proof if you don't use a howitzer on them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nimfy likes the 36 and i like the 34 I couldnt really tell that much difference in the layout either other than i think they were reversed or mirrored. this is the cat 34 we took a peek at. it was very clean but we looked at it over a year ago and they were asking $59k


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Tommy, 

Both version are water skiing, one liquid, one solid. In this case, it is the solid variety! Actually been teaching for 28 yrs, training director for ski school, examiner for lev 1 candidates...........

Even where I am at, it would be tall rig vs std, and deep keel vs shoal/wing keel. Along with prefereably super tall rig to get SAD to 18-20 to one vs the typical 16to mid 17-1 for most Cats I have seen. But I do prefer to race upon occasion, so look for a bit more SAD using 100% jib main triangle ratios.

I do not remember te actual floor plans, but I am recalling a 34 having an aft head? vs the 36 I know has one tween the Vberth and salon. I do not personally like the forward head in a 2 cabin arraignment, so for me personally, I would choose the 34 if I am remembering floor plans correctly. But that does not stop my wife from drooling over the now gone mk2 36 and the still at the bottom of the ramp original verson. But put her inside, You get a "yucko" and out the door she goes about that fast. Prefers the teak'ish interior of the jeanneau we have vs the lighter hardwood interior of the catalina's. To me it is a same boat, different ambience interior wise! They are excellent boats for what they were designed to do.

marty


----------

